# Reptiles and Bushfires; Research Survey



## billygt (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello,

My name is Billy Trim and I am currently in year 11, at Prince Alfred College, in Australia. In South Australia students are required to undertake a subject called *Research Project* and in it students can select an area of interest in which to specialise.

In the last year or so I have begun to consider a career in the Herpetology (study of Reptiles) and through my research of subjects relating to biology I have decided to focus upon these three areas as my focus for my Research Project: _The effect of bushfires on reptile species_, _what is being done to help these species?_ As well as, _what could be implemented in the future to better protect these species?_ Not only is this area extremely relevant with the recent January Bushfires, as well as, living in a time where bushfires are becoming more common. My research question is :

*What can be done to better protect native reptile species after bushfires in the Adelaide Hills region?*

I was hoping you could answer a few questions so that I could, with your consent, include your knowledge, opinions and experience of its use within my Research Project outcome. Although there is information on the internet, the inclusion of input from hobbyist in the subject is highly regarded.

I sincerely thank you in advance for taking the time to read my survey and thread and for any assistance you may provide.

Survey Link: https://surveyhero.com/c/a2039177

Regards,

Billy Trim
[doublepost=1595287304,1595287182][/doublepost]Bump
https://surveyhero.com/c/a2039177


----------

